

Gmail Gets an Efficient Improved 'Compose' Experience - binarydreams
http://blog.timesunion.com/tech/2319/google-compose-improves-efficiency-experience/

======
ensmotko
I really like the new Compose, but I can't seem to change the send from
address. The only way to change the send email is to switch back to the old
interface, which is a bit annoying.

~~~
csulok
when setting the recipients, at the right there's a "cc" and "bcc" link, next
to them is a "from" link as well. few more clicks then with the old interface,
but that's fine for me. my only problem with this new UI is that reply cannot
be popped out into this separate window

------
swohns
Did this kill anyone else's Xobni? Mine no longer shows up. Tout works just
fine though!

------
webwanderings
I turned it off, it is limiting.

